# Hair Test



## TheresNoLuckLikeBudLuck (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey guys, my friend needs to get a drug test for a court case, and thinks that they may take a hair test. Does anybody have any previous experience with any shampoo's that have worked, and if so where can he get some. 

Thanks


----------



## rags (Feb 19, 2007)

shave ur head.....hair test are among the hardest tests they can give u....


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 19, 2007)

shave it. like neo nazi style. hair test is a bitch


----------



## mogie (Feb 19, 2007)

*Hair testing* 

If you have to take a hair follicle test, the outcome will also depend on variables such as when was the last time you smoked and how long/what type your hair is. Since new hair grows from the follicles in your scalp, and the longer ends of your hair are the oldest samples... if it's been awhile and your hair is long, maybe a haircut would help, but don't do anything too obvious like shaving it all off or bleaching or dyeing it, or they'll just laugh at you. Each 1/2" of hair is good for about a month, so they try to get 1-1/2" to go back about 90 days. Of course they can get hair from elsewhere on your body, or even fingernail clippings, but they'll most likely suspect what you're up to. I've heard of people who used a product called Root Clean and some passed while others have failed. I'm sure there are variable factors such as how heavy of a smoker you are, or how well you actually follow the instructions, so be sure to do your best when crunch time comes. Detox shampoos and remedies also work better with thin, light colored hair, rather than thick, dark colored hair. 

Fortunately I haven't had to take a hair test myself, but having done lots of research on it, the best sounding plan I?ve heard is to get some apple cider vinegar and Nexus Aloe Rid shampoo and Paul Mitchell 3 Cleanser. The best place to find these products is at most hair salons, or maybe some drug stores, or their on Google too... but for the Root Clean, it might even be at some head-shops, but for sure you can just do a search for it on Google and there's lots of places selling it. Here's one: 

Root Clean For Hair Drug Tests 

  

Another product that's been out for several years is called Afterburner, which costs $130, but is supposed to be the most effective at penetrating the hair follicles. But I don't really recommend it since it's so expensive and I haven't seen any feedback about it either way, but I?m skeptical about their advertising claim that the high price indicates how well it works compared to other popular brands, like Root Clean for $100 less. Remember there's no real guarantees, regardless of what they claim, but it may be worth looking into, if you might want to try it, it's available from How To Pass A Drug Test .com - Hair Follicle Detox page and please be sure to post your results. But I have seen a couple of posts from people who failed using the Clear Choice Hair Follicle shampoo, so I wouldn't recommend that one at all. 

First soak your hair for about 15 minutes with the apple cider vinegar and then wash it with the Paul Mitchell 3 cleanser and the Nexus Aloe Rid shampoo. Let each one stay in your hair for about 10 minutes before rinsing and then repeat. Then use the Root Clean or AfterBurner and follow the instructions on that and you're done. Give yourself plenty of time and take care not to run out of hot water as all that takes about an hour or so to do it properly. Be sure to do this at least on the same day of your test, but I would highly recommend precleansing your hair several times during the week leading up to the test with the Aloe Rid Clarifying Shampoo and leaving the Clarifying Treatment on for over two hours before washing your hair with the clarifying shampoo again. 

If you fail a hair test, you should just deny any drug use & tell them you've heard that those tests have a lot of false positives, and ask for a retest by urinalysis instead... and then substitute it on them using a synthetic concentrated sample. Or at least a have them test a new hair sample after you've had a chance to re-wash your hair overnight, about 6 more times with the Aloe Rid and re-soak it for a couple more hours with the Clarifying Treatment, and then use the Clarifying Shampoo again. That worked for one person who had failed his first test using the Clear Choice shampoo.


----------



## TheresNoLuckLikeBudLuck (Feb 19, 2007)

Ill tell him his options, thanks for all your help.
Mogie, do you copy and paste or do you really take the time to write novels.
Either way, Thanks.


----------



## mogie (Feb 19, 2007)

I copy and paste. But actually all the info that I copy is stuff that has been provided to everyone before in the form of a link. I know I hate reading stuff to. I just look it up and paste the individual answer to fit the individual question. Easier for everyone that way.


----------



## OhioGrown (Feb 19, 2007)

dude, i passed a hair test 4 days after i smoked.
i washed my hair with rather hot water, and like 7 different types of shampoo....i did that the day of the test.
then right before i left, i added a good ammount of hair spray to my hair.

i swear, the hair spray ( i think) made me pass the test....i should of failed sooo hard...but i passed with flying colors...i couldnt believe it. i really worked for me...so if you have no other options, do this.


----------



## Cjav619 (Nov 19, 2014)

mogie's reply is great information. There is a product mentioned on http://drugrehaballiance.com/how-to-pass-a-hair-follicle-drug-test/ that may help you. They also provide some great information for you in general on hair follicle testing.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)

I actually once failed a drug test because my piss was clean. 
I got piss tested at a pain clinic, the test was supposed to be positive for pain meds opiates I guess. But I abused my meds and took them all way too early, like 10 at a time and ran out. So I didn't have any in my system and then was accused of dealing my meds. If there is meds anyone is supposed to be taking, make sure to take those meds.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)

and... lol. The OP was from back in 2007. Hope he passed the test.


----------

